# Flashes - Lens Ring Flash vs Speedlite



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking to invest in a flash for my camera. I enjoy shooting landscape / nature. So lightning there is not usually an issue. 

However I am an avid cook and would like to photograph food, where lightning and SPEED are of the essence. A ring flash would minimize/eliminate shadows? any thoughts on this would be much appreciated. Also suggestions on flashes would be appreciated. Price range is ~400-500. Canon EoS 60D.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

You may not want to minimize/eliminate shadows.  Otherwise you would be left with flat (boring) light that doesn't show depth or texture etc.  I'd be more inclined to look for some type of off-camera lighting.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 16, 2011)

Get a 580EX II. Full tilt and swivel, and you can use it off-camera. You will not need another hot shoe flash after it. 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

Excellent thank you I was looking at the 580EX II -

Yes I realize I don't want to completely eliminate shadows. What about ring flash for like shooting portraits etc ? go with proper lightning instead.

Another question. Looking for a new lens to do more close up shooting. I currently have a 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 That came with the camera and I got a 55-250mm f/4-5.6 free with it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2011)

ring flash is usually needed when you shoot macro shot and your lens is blocking the light/flash.  If all you do is taking photos of food you can either use a flash and bounce it, or you can just use a tripod and use longer shutter under low light.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

What is the difference between say a 580 and the 430 - for speedlites ? if im spending the money go with a 580 ?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2011)

Chef, are you going to shoot your own food?  Seriously, dont bother getting the flash.  Just use a tripod and ambient light.  But if you want a flash for other reason too, then go ahead and buy one.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

> What is the difference between say a 580 and the 430 - for speedlites ? if im spending the money go with a 580 ?


There are a few difference;
Power.  The 580 is more powerful, but the 430 is still pretty good.
Controls.  The 580 has better/easier controls (it has a dial), but you may use the camera to control the flash anyway, so it's not a big deal.
Canon Wireless system. The 580 can be either a 'master' or a 'slave' in Canon's wireless flash control system.  The 430 can only be a slave.  
Accessories.  The 580 has s port for an external batter pack, the 430 does not.  
  The 580EX *II*, has s flash sync port for attaching a cord from the camera or remote flash trigger.  The 430 (or version I of the 580) does not have this.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes shooting my own food - Lightning sucks at my place TBH . Would getting a light area setup to take shots be more practical? atm i have no other use for a decent flash as I shoot most of my nature shots in Manual with no flash. What are some other uses for flashes ? just curious.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2011)

Chef, put your camera on a tripod and do a longer shutter in low light condition.  You should get good results.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

ok sounds good - I guess i can already make the food I just need to work more on the background beyond the plate of food and how that plays into the shot. Long shutter shouldn't really effect most if not all food. Thanks much for your feedback everyone


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2011)

Post the results.  Practice on something else first like a loaf of bread.


----------

